# Gelding a horse at 6?



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

When you geld, you are just taking the hormones and drive to breed out of the question, it doesn't really change their personality outside of that. So if he is "lazy" or unmotivated to work and it is not health related, then that is just his personality. 

Find ways to engage his mind and get him interested in what you are doing and you may see a different horse though. Horses aren't generally lazy so much as bored and unmotivated by the work they have to do. Find ways to make it interesting and enjoyable and you will see a difference.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I have one that was gelded at 7, I wouldn't call him lazy, but he is pretty chilled out. Just a guess but it could be that your guy never really had any expectations put on him before. His job was to breed, period. It may just take him time to get with the new program.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, when you geld a horse it takes away a great deal of natural hormones and makes him less energetic. So if he was already a pretty mellow stallion, gelding him would have made him even more laid back. Probably doesn't have much to do with how late he was gelded, in fact geldings who spent a lot of time as a stallion tend to act more studish that those who were gelded young. 

I'd say it's more likely just his personality. On the bright side, you'll have a really solid-headed horse with controlled movement  
I don't know if you ride western or English, but relaxed horses with good movement are great for dressage.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I had one that was gelded at 6 and he was crazier than an outhouse rat. Never quit moving to the moment he died.


----------



## maddock (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank u! U have all put hope back into my theories. He was never bred by the way and obviously never with other horses. So im getting him use to that. Also going to do some trail riding when this cold and ice gets out of here.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you want more energy diet is the first thing I would look at.


----------



## maddock (Jan 20, 2015)

He is a cribber and neither owner was aware or so they say. He cribbed so bad he would do it during eating hay and grain.. So after 5 weeks with the collar he has gained a ton of weight. So yes im hoping that will help.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We have gelded horses up to 20 years old. They were fine.

Hormones have nothing to do with a horse having a good work ethic. A good work ethic is about 50% inherited and about 50% learned when they are first trained. It is pretty hard to make a willing, forward horse out of one that is bred to be lazy and sluggish or that was never taught to work with good impulsion. 

I think it is much better to get after one hard than to nag at one. Ultimately, he may just be what he is. You will find out.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

maddock said:


> He is a cribber and neither owner was aware or so they say. He cribbed so bad he would do it during eating hay and grain.. So after 5 weeks with the collar he has gained a ton of weight. So yes im hoping that will help.


May have ulcers.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

SueNH said:


> I had one that was gelded at 6 and he was *crazier than an outhouse rat*. Never quit moving to the moment he died.


 SueNH I've never heard that one before and it made me laugh.


----------

